# Water Heater Temp Setting



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Am I missing something, or is there no temp adjustment for the water heater? I don't see one, and the manuals don't say.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

NO -- its has only one setting -- HOT ... all you have to do is either turn on the electric element, or the gas or both and the Heater does the rest....


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

you can buy a replacement thermostat for the Water Heater that will allow you to lower the water temp. Found one here;http://www.marksrv.com/atwood_wh_parts.htm need to scroll down page to find. I saw a show on replacing one of these and there is nothing really hard about it. The Part cost about $35 or less and allows you to dial down the temp clear to 110. The problem you run into is that you will run out of hot water faster because you have to use more to get a decent temp, but the safety factor with small kids is a better deal.

If I remember right I read somewhere that the factory setting is 165 F. Ouch!


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

You could adjust the water heater bypass valve. Use it as a mixer valve. Takes some trial and error but can be done easily. Mine is adjusted so it is still very warm but not hot enough to burn you if you use only hot water.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You could use this.


----------

